# Amber & Heidi Growing!



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

They are certainly growing both in size and confidence....Amber is more confident though in certain things but Heidi has no problem jumping off things!

Our two Schnauzers have been fantastic with the girls expecially Dylan - he lies on the floor and just let them both jump on him, chew his ears and just lies there with his mouth open encouraging them - such a big softie.

The Shiddies are mixed in their tolerance of the girls - some of them play with them whilst one or two warn them off and a couple of the others go nowhere near them as if they are big alsations 

Looking forward to their last injections so we can get them out walking and to obedience classes.....





































Our Team waiting for Sue to put the girls down - lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

You love dogs then! The babies are gorgeous.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

there so cute. you've got your hands full.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

very nearly a full group photo. how are they setteling in?


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish we got the dogs before the kids as we wouldnt have had any  just the grand-kids 

Sue has her hands full yes 

Settling in really well. A few little accidents in the house training but nothing unexpected!

They sleep really well at night - straight through till about 7 ish but only woken up by Dylan the Schnauzer - he hates sleeping in 

They run to their cage for a sleep in the day most of the time. Very playful with each other and our others. Love being outside.

All in all, fantastic - not as hard work as the shiddies at this age - so Sue tells me


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! You two must be very patient and tolerant people! I now feel very ashamed of how often I get annoyed at Rosie for getting under my feet or being a bit of a pain every now and again! (I'm going to put it down to having two small kids at the same time  )

They look very well cared for and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you...for the next two weeks we have my son's 2 Cavalier's and our grand daughter coming up for this weekend.....I will let you know how our patience is in a day or two


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

OMG!! What alot of doggies! Fab


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Amber and Heidi are just adorable. Wow, you do have a full house


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg thats brilliant!! It reminds me a lot on my house,we have 7 picking up number 8 in july and get our boy next year,a lot of work but also a lot of fun too!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandym said:


> Omg thats brilliant!! It reminds me a lot on my house,we have 7 picking up number 8 in july and get our boy next year,a lot of work but also a lot of fun too!!


who is no.8?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

A choc tan and white american cocker from same place as lex so related to her,couldnt resist,lexis has got to be the most chilled,easy,laid back dog ever!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandym said:


> A choc tan and white american cocker from same place as lex so related to her,couldnt resist,lexis has got to be the most chilled,easy,laid back dog ever!


aww when did you find her, and why haves you shown us photos yet lol. 

so is she a half sister or a cousin or and aunti?


oh oh do you have a neme yet ?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Half sister but i think her lovely nature is down to the lovely family ho raised lexis litter,pups were handled by kids from the start and they were socialised with everything including plenty of x box lol so when she came to my house she must have felt at home haha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Half sister but i think her lovely nature is down to the lovely family ho raised lexis litter,pups were handled by kids from the start and they were socialised with everything including plenty of x box lol so when she came to my house she must have felt at home haha


Oh wow Mandy .. great news, have you got any pics of your new little lady? She sounds delightful.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh wow Mandy .. great news, have you got any pics of your new little lady? She sounds delightful.


Yes but she is only just under 2 weeks old so when she is a little bit older i ill post pics,soooooo excited


----------

